# Deer Food plots



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Whats everyones favorite food plot seed, I think mine is oats, doesnt cost a fortune to grow and the deer seem to like it, planted rape and turnips with little luck, deer just doesnt seem to like them. Planted field corn raccoons cleaned the field up before deer had a chance. Sorgum deer cleaned it up in early Sept.


----------



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

mossyoak biologics maximum.... didnt get a strong plot due to weather this year but what grew absolutely got crushed at first frost.... ill probably grow that brassicas again. how hard is corn to grow? where did u get corn? sweet corn?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I had a bag of cabelas deer corn left over and decided to just give it a try and see if it would come up, I planted in rows in a 4 acre plot, it grew fantastic and really got some nice large ears on each plant, then the raccoons started at the back of the field and worked there way to the front. I set up trail cameras and caught the bandit's in action. I also had sweet corn planted in another part of the farm, soon as the ears started developing they stripped it.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

jignwalleye said:


> mossyoak biologics maximum.... didnt get a strong plot due to weather this year but what grew absolutely got crushed at first frost.... ill probably grow that brassicas again. how hard is corn to grow? where did u get corn? sweet corn?


How tall did the maximum grow ? And do you know what plants are in brassicas mixture ?
Thanks
Gary


----------

